
North Korea halts missile tests - veeralpatel979
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-43846488
======
basicplus2
And a smoker stops smoking everytime they go to sleep.. it doesn't mean they
don't have cigarettes in stock.

He has all the tests he needs completed, and may well have hidden missile
manufacturing sites as required.

